# RIP our beautiful boy



## philnamy (Sep 22, 2008)

Our beautiful boy Jackson (Jac) was put to rest on the 1st October 2008. Only 16mnts.He was such a poorley boy and we did all we could to make his short little life as nice and as comfortable as we could. You gave in my baby so we chose to put you up in the beautiful place in the sky for you at last to be at rest. You have left a massive hole in our hearts and you will be with us for ever, goodnight my baby,sleep tight and i hope 1 day we will meet again.
Sweetdreams
Love mummy, daddy and Brooke
Jacksons Choice born 30.05.07 fell asleep 01.10.08
We love you darlingxxxxxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless thats bought tears to my eyes  RIP Jac xxx*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

How sad that he was taken from you so young. I really feel for you as we have a young dog ourselves. RIP Jack - run free at rainbow bridge without any suffering x


----------



## philnamy (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks guys very nice words at such a hard time.Jac was diagnosed with hip dysplacia at 10mnts and after medication and injections we got him back fighting fit.then 3wks ago he dropped all his weight and wouldnt eat.after a week of feeding him milk through a syringe we decided we had to make a decision.he went to the vet and they said either cancer or muscle wastage disease was causing this and because of the weight loss his hips were extremly bad.they offered to begin and investigation process and we deciced that he had spent too much of his life been poked and prodded to diagnose the hip dysplacia that it was time we made a decision that was the best for him.he would have never fully recovered from all this and he had given in himself so we gave him what he deserved and ended his suffering.i would now like to think that he is no longer suffering and is running around up above like he deserves.he was an amazing little man and gave us so much love.play happy little man and live that happy life u should have been living with us xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

RIP gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

sooo sad  

this made me teary eyed to 

im so sorry for ur loss...he sounded like a lovely lad.

R.I.P baby x


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

So sorry about Jac. He was a lovely boy. Thoughts with you.
Jan x


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sending cyber hugs and condolencies - so sad, poor little guy - at least you did the best for him and he is free of pain now.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow brought tears to my eyes to, RIP little boy and run free xx


----------



## philnamy (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks again everyone these kind words really do mean so much at such a very very difficult time in our lives.its made me feel slightly at ease to write to him on here,i can actually start to have abit of closure been able to tell you all how wonderful he was and just hope that he knows that,i miss him so dearly we all do,he didnt deserve to be so poorley.i just guess that the man in the sky wanted him and now hes gone there all i can do is pray to god hes looking after him for us all until 1 day we meet again.xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully handsome boy.


----------



## jenp (Jul 16, 2008)

How terribly sad, so tragically young... i know there's no words that will cover it, but i think you know all of us here feel your loss ...


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2008)

i am really sorry for the lost of jac .

R.I.P JAC X


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss,my thoughts are with you.xxxx
RIP Little Jac.xxxx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

so sorry for your loss, you gave him the best life you could I am sure he will be eternally grateful


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss he was a lovely boy, all my thoughts are with you, RIP little one .


----------

